# Camping/Fishing 10K Islands November 29-30



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Here are a few pic's from the trip.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome, seems like a great couple days!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great report! We fish those same areas - but coming from the south...


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Good report of a great trip. Thanks.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the report. Some good fishing in a special place. Fortunate the bugs cooperated.

Did you reserve the chickee at the Everglades City office?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Zika said:


> Thanks for the report. Some good fishing in a special place. Fortunate the bugs cooperated.
> 
> Did you reserve the chickee at the Everglades City office?


Zika, got there early thinking they still put the book out to self-register--but no! They open at 8:00 a.m.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Do you have to reserve or register anywhere to pitch a tent at Pavilion Key Beach? I see tents there all the time but never knew it you can just motor and set-up camp.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Half Shell said:


> Do you have to reserve or register anywhere to pitch a tent at Pavilion Key Beach? I see tents there all the time but never knew it you can just motor and set-up camp.


At every camp site inside the park you have to register with them including Pavilion Key.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Where exactly do you register for camping?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

In Everglades city there is a ranger park on the way to Chockoloske for the northern end of the park. And on the southern end you have to go to Flamingo.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

At Flamingo the place to register is at the Visitor's Center (on the right just before you come to the front gate...) and of course they only open at 8Am....

I see folks camping along most beaches - and if you're not at a "campsite" I don't believe you need to register or reserve... Here's the official trip planner for the Park so you can get the official version

https://www.nps.gov/ever/index.htm


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice report! I was in that same school two weeks ago, lots of fish. Had some big jacks mixed in. Got me one drum that was 18 pounds on the boga.



lemaymiami said:


> At Flamingo the place to register is at the Visitor's Center (on the right just before you come to the front gate...) and of course they only open at 8Am....


Nope not there. You need to go to Visitor center in the pink building where the old restaurant was. 
Adjacent to the Florida Bay ramps.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

It used to be in the pink building but now it’s in some sort of temporary trailer across the street. 24/7 self registration ended about 3 weeks ago so now you need to follow business hours.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up... Yes, I'm a permitted guide there (and maybe the one that's been around the longest -at present...) but No they don't give us the slightest info at all about the day to day stuff in the Park. On the rare occasions when they lock down the Park - we have to look in the Herald to find out about it...


----------

